# What is the HGVC Inventory Activation Fee



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi 

When we 'had' signed the paperwork for a HGVC purchase (since cancelled thanks to TUG  there was something on the contract that said "Inventory Activation Fee, $250, 1X Per Interval."  Can anyone tell me what this means?

Thank you!


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 9, 2014)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Hi
> 
> When we 'had' signed the paperwork for a HGVC purchase (since cancelled thanks to TUG  there was something on the contract that said "Inventory Activation Fee, $250, 1X Per Interval."  Can anyone tell me what this means?
> 
> Thank you!



After you close on the HGVC property and you are in the HGVC as the new owner, you will receive a bill from HGVC for $250 as an activation fee. This applies even though you are already an HGVC member.

This is in addition to any closing or transfer fees.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you... and I am assuming this is a 1-time only fee


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 9, 2014)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Thank you... and I am assuming this is a 1-time only fee



Yes, you're correct.


----------



## Jarth319 (Jun 3, 2014)

I am a new owner through resale purchase and was charged $500 for the inventory activation fee.  Not sure why it doubled, but will post once I find out if this is an error.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 3, 2014)

I think the fee is to set up your HGVC account for online access.

There are also conversion fees if you buy an affiliate, for instance Bay Club charges $250 to convert an every other year for HGVC point use and set up HGVC account, $500 for an annual.  I think GPR Resorts charge $995 fee for HGVC enrollment / conversion.


----------



## Jarth319 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just called member services and they said it was a billing error and it should only be $250 for the inventory activation fee, plus my annual dues.  So worth the phone call.

So far a happy HGVC resale purchaser.  Thank you Seth Nock for all your time answering my newbie purchase questions.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 3, 2014)

Jarthcpa said:


> I just called member services and they said it was a billing error and it should only be $250 for the inventory activation fee, plus my annual dues.  So worth the phone call.
> 
> So far a happy HGVC resale purchaser.  Thank you Seth Nock for all your time answering my newbie purchase questions.



Good on you for checking, their system is known for a few quirks but they are good about correcting them.  I read another thread on here of someone purchasing late in the year and having to pay the annual fees for the year, even though there was no usage left, I think the cutoff was Oct 1st for the annual club fee waiver.

I own two every other year, one odd, one even and sometimes I get a double bill for annual dues, one from each resort owners association.


----------

